# Question about newer rear end



## JK Flash (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all, new to the forum, have a question.

I came across a deal where I could get a rebuilt drivetrain out of a 1980 Chevy Caprice. I would like the Turbo 400 trans, trans cooler, and stall converter out of it but my dad might be interested in the rear end. I am told it is a 3.73 posi rear and he would like to put that in his 65 GTO. Is it possible that the rear out of the caprice would fit in his Goat?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No, it's wider.


----------



## JK Flash (Feb 28, 2009)

do you know about how much wider? We might be able to compensate with a different offset wheel.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The control arm mounts are wider and don't line up with an A body frame.


----------

